# Modelcar from Japan



## AmericanGator (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello everyone! This is my first thread here on this lovely Forum.

i’ve fallen in love with a model from Japan, but i live in Denmark.
This might be a very stupid question, but does anyone know import charges/ taxes from Japan to Denmark?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hey @AmericanGator ! Welcome to the boards! I dont know them exactly but you can probably go to your postal service or a delivery service web site and input your home address and a location from Japan to calculate them for you.


----------



## AmericanGator (Mar 22, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hey @AmericanGator ! Welcome to the boards! I dont know them exactly but you can probably go to your postal service or a delivery service web site and input your home address and a location from Japan to calculate them for you.


Thank you so much!
Thats a good idea, definitely something i Will try


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you already have some of those Japanese models? If you do we would love to see them and hear about them.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Just saw this thread..
Try Hobbylink Japan HLJ.com - The Worlds Largest Online Hobby, Toy and Figure Shop. They are Japan based and ship pretty much anywhere in the world for pretty resonable prices. Being located in Japan they usually have most of the Japanese kits on their site.


----------

